
Daily Paper Phone - irrational
https://www.dezeen.com/2020/03/02/special-projects-paper-phone-digital-detox-design-technology/
======
irrational
>"If you worry about the environmental impact of printing a sheet of A4 every
single day, you’ll be surprised to know printing one page per day would
produce approximately 10 grams of CO2 in a year. In contrast, using a mobile
device for one hour a day produces 1.25 Tonnes of CO2 at the end of the year,
taking into account network and server infrastructure energy requirements."

This sounds like an apples to oranges comparison. Does 10 grams of CO2 in a
year take into account the CO2 to produce and transport the paper so you can
print out 365 pages in a year?

------
bristleworm
I can't remember the name, but a few years ago there was a website that did
something similar. You could drag and add different elements and print it out
afterwards. Must have been around 2006-2007, I used this quite often during my
final year at college.

Edit: found it, it still exists:
[https://pocketmod.com/](https://pocketmod.com/)

